# Floating ATV looks like fun



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If this is a repost, please delete


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

ive seen that somewhere before, crazy! it would be hard as **** to control on land, or water for that matter, i'm afraid


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

They also have alot of vids of cars like that. They were driving over other cars and up walls. its pretty cool


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

thats b pretty kool to try once


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

thats crazy, surely they have power steering


----------

